
Ask HN: Why are Cryptoexchanges so easily hacked? - jason_slack
2 exchanges in S. Korea in June alone. There are always exchanges getting hacked and coins stolen.<p>Is it a social networking thing?<p>Poor IT security?<p>Lack on knowledge on IT security?<p>An inside job?
======
anoncoward111
Some inside jobs but mostly they are the only ones worth hacking compared to
some boring old architecture firm or something

